# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Τρώει σκέτο αυγό η καρδερίνα  ;

## stefos

Παιδια σκετο αυγο τρωει η καρδερινα? Στα καναρινια το φρεσκο το παταγα με το πιρουνι κροκο και ασπραδι και τρελλαινοντουσαν αλλα και εγω ημουν ικανοποιημενος που τρωγαν και αρκετη ποσοτητα ασπραδιου με αυτο τον τροπο .

Τι λετε αμα το κανω νιανια , χαχαχα   (εκφραση και αυτη)  θα χτυπησουν οι ομορφες? Παντως την σπιτικη αυγοτροφη που εφτιαχνα........... πολυ λιγα πραματα , κατι λιγα τσιμπιματακια .

----------


## kostas karderines

Φυσικά και το τρώνε και δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνεις λιώμα!κοφτο και δωστο μαζί με το τσόφλι.

----------


## stefos

> Φυσικά και το τρώνε και δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνεις λιώμα!κοφτο και δωστο μαζί με το τσόφλι.


ευχαριστω κωστα ! θα δοκιμασω και ανακατη με την δικια μου την σπιτικη




βλεπω να σας μουρλενω στις ερωτησεις.........................

----------


## carduelis

Κώστα αν δεν είναι μαθημένο το πουλί να τρώει φρέσκο αυγό ....?

Θα το φάει ?

Και αν δεν το φάει....πως το κάνουμε να το συνηθίσει ?

----------


## kostas karderines

Κοίτα Βασίλη εμένα τα πουλια το τρώνε το φρέσκο αυγό,ειναι μαθημενα απο μικρα.κάποια πουλιά που μου είχαν δωσει και δεν το εφαγαν με την πρωτη ,με την δευτερη η τριτη φορα τελικα το δοκιμασαν.αλλιως το τριβω στην αυγοτροφη.

----------


## carduelis

> Κοίτα Βασίλη εμένα τα πουλια το τρώνε το φρέσκο αυγό,ειναι μαθημενα απο μικρα.κάποια πουλιά που μου είχαν δωσει και δεν το εφαγαν με την πρωτη ,με την δευτερη η τριτη φορα τελικα το δοκιμασαν.αλλιως το τριβω στην αυγοτροφη.


Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.

Αν το πουλί δεν το έχει μάθει από μικρό είναι δύσκολο (εώς αδύνατο) να το φάει.

Μόνο αν το ξεγελάμε και το περνάμε στην αυγοτροφή .

----------


## vasilis.a

επισης δοκιμασε σε μικρα κομματακια αυγου(1/4) στην αυγοθηκη,να βαλεις απο πανω σπορους νιζερ.

----------


## stefos

το δοκιμασα σε αυγοτροφη.............ελαχιστες τσιμπιες

----------


## ninos

Μια χαρά το τρώνε το αυγό.  Ακόμα και τώρα να μην το τρώνε,  όταν θα πρέπει να ταΐσουν μικρά θα το φάνε και αυτό και ότι άλλο τους βάλεις. 
Οι Καρδερίνες ταΐζουν καλύτερα και περισσότερο τα μικρά τους σε σχέση με τα καναρίνια

----------


## jimk1

Στεφανε επιμονη και υπομονη στις καρδερινες

----------


## stefos

> Οι Καρδερίνες ταΐζουν καλύτερα και περισσότερο τα μικρά τους σε σχέση με τα καναρίνια


Εντυπωσιακό!!! Πολύ θα ήθελα να το ζήσω !!!

----------


## stefos

*με αυτη εδω Αυγοτροφή   κατι γινεται!  Μαλλον εδω θα καταληξω*

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Έχετε δοκιμάσει να δώσετε φρέσκο αυγό αφρατεμένο με κουρκουμά ?? Έπαθα πλάκα με το αποτέλεσμα μόλις το δοκίμασα στις καρδερίνες μου οι οποίες δεν ήταν μαθημένες στο αυγό,και σκέτο μόνο του ούτε να το κοιτάξουν.Και επειδή έχει έντονη γεύση μπορούμε να περάσουμε άλλα υλικά που μπορεί να μη αρέσουν στις καρδερίνες όπως η γύρη.

----------


## jk21

αρκετα ενδιαφερον  !!!!! αξιζει δοκιμης !!! ειδικα αν καποιος δει την αξια του 

*Κουρκουμάς ( Κιτρινόριζα - turmeric )*


καποτε ειχα προσπαθησει να πεισω τους εκτροφεις York να τον δοκιμασουν σαν μια απο τις φυσικες πηγες που ειναι ιδανικες για το χρωμα που θελουν .Η αλλη η γλυκοπατατα ... ελαχιστοι το κανανε  ....

εβαλες κροκο και ασπραδι; τι ποσοτητες απο το καθενα;

----------


## Kostas Angelo

και να προσθέσω κάτι που έχω παρατηρήσει . Δεν ξέρω άν είναι ιδέα μου όμως όταν αναμείξω σκόνη κουρκουμα με την φρέσκια γύρη, η δεύτερη ξεραίνεται αρκετά και μου φαίνεται ότι θρυμματίζεται πιο εύκολα με το κουταλάκι.

----------


## jk21

εχω γυρη ,εχω κουρκουμα  , εχω αυγα .... αυριο θα δοκιμασω να δω αντιδρασεις !

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Θα περιμένουμε αποτελέσματα..

----------


## jk21

> και να προσθέσω κάτι που έχω παρατηρήσει . Δεν ξέρω άν είναι ιδέα μου όμως όταν αναμείξω σκόνη κουρκουμα με την φρέσκια γύρη, η δεύτερη ξεραίνεται αρκετά και μου φαίνεται ότι θρυμματίζεται πιο εύκολα με το κουταλάκι.


2 μερη γυρη 1 μερος κουρκουμα ,πατημα μαζι με κουταλι και ανακατεμα  και ....

----------


## jk21

εβαλα το μεσημερι ανακατεμενο με αυγο ,αλλα ισως ηταν φαγωμενα ... ακομα και στους καινουργιους σπορους ελαχιστα πηγανε .

εδω λιγο μετα 

*Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας ( Καρδερίνες , Ιθαγενη ) ποστ 1114*ειχαν αλλου το νου τους

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Από ότι φαίνεται όμως στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία η γύρη αναμείχθηκε αρκετά ομοιόμορφα με τον κουρκουμα..

----------


## jk21

μα ναι για αυτο την εβαλα τη φωτο !!! γινονται μια μαζα ! οχι σκληρη

----------


## jk21

σε τρεις ημερες τελικα καταναλωθηκε τροφουλα που ειχα ετοιμασει με 3 βραστα αυγα  ,κουρκουμα ,γυρη και προσθηκη το πρωι της δευτερης μερας και αλευρου καλαμποκιου σε αναλογια ενος τριτου της ποσοτητας του συνολικου αυγου ,γιατι σκετο δεν εβλεπα μεγαλη αποδοχη . Απο 6 καρδερινες και 7 καναρινια και 1 καρδερινοκαναρο

----------


## stefos

> *με αυτη εδω Αυγοτροφή   κατι γινεται!  Μαλλον εδω θα καταληξω*


Ξαναεβαλα την ίδια , όλα φαγανε μέτρια , όμως,  το ενα αρσενικό την τσάκισε!!!!!
Αααα ξέχασα να πω ότι στην αυγοτροφη  εβαλα ξυσμα απο ενα ολόκληρο πορτοκαλι!
Νομίζω ότι έπαιξε τον ρολο του !!.........αν θέλετε δοκιμαστε το

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Και από αποδοχή? πέσανε με τα μούτρα ή έτσι και έτσι?τρεις μέρες εννοείτε ότι είχατε φτιάξει μια ποσότητα, την οποία τη διατηρήσατε στο ψυγείο και κάθε μέρα βάζατε από μία μερίδα, ή αφήσατε τρεις μέρες την ίδια αυγοτροφή στην ταΐστρα? Εχθές πρόσθεσα και λίγο ξερό θυμάρι στο μειγματάκι αυτό ,χώρια από το φρέσκο κλαράκι που τους δίνω μέρα παρά μέρα και έγινε πάρτι.
Και κάτι τελευταίο..Έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν τους δίνω κάτι καινούργιο μετά το μεσημέρι δεν ενδιαφέρονται πολύ.Όταν όμως τους το προσφέρω το πρωί όταν αυτά ξυπνάνε το τιμάνε δεόντως.Το παρατήρησα αυτό και με την κινόα. Την έβρασα ένα μεσημέρι που γύρισα σπίτι και τους την πρόσφερα αλλά δεν την ακουμπήσανε και το επόμενο πρωί έβρασα καινούργια ποσότητα και την καταναλώσανε όλη.Αυτό ίσως μπορεί να δουλέψει και με το φρέσκο αυγό σε μη μαθημένα πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

Μιλω για φαγωμα ολης της ποσοτητας , εχοντας βεβαια παντα ελαχιστο λογικο υπολειμα (αντε συνολικα ενα 10 % της ποσοτητας ή και λιγοτερο ) .Αν βαζεις λιγο λιγο ,δεν πετιεται .Την τρωνε .Με δεδομενο οτι εχει βραστο αυγο με τη σχετικη υγρασια και δεν ειναι ψημενο κεικ , η αλλαγη γινοτανε σιγουρα πρωι ,μεσημερι .Τα καναρινια σιγουρα ειχαν μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση ! δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα αποδοχης εκει

----------


## George.72

> Αααα ξέχασα να πω ότι στην αυγοτροφη  εβαλα ξυσμα απο ενα ολόκληρο πορτοκαλι!


Στέφανε, αυτό με το ξύσμα να το προσέξεις λίγο διότι τα περισσότερα πορτοκάλια είναι κερομένα....Επίσης εάν θες δοκίμασε στο σκέτο αυγό να πασπαλίσεις λίγο νίζερ, και πες μας για την αποδοχή....

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο εννοεις να αφησει μερικα σπορακια σε κομμενο στη μεση αυγο ,στην κορυφη του (που προφανως αν παει το πουλι ,σιγουρα θα δοκιμασει και θα φαει σε ταχυστο διαστημα ) ή να ανακατεψει σπορια σε λιωμενο με πηρουνι ή με αλλο μεσο βρασμενο αυγο;

----------


## George.72

> Γιωργο εννοεις να αφησει μερικα σπορακια σε κομμενο στη μεση αυγο ,στην κορυφη του


Ναι Δημήτρη, αυτό εννοώ....

----------


## jk21

ετσι με δεδομενο οτι θα φαγωθει συντομα ,δεν εχεις θεμα .Η αλλη περιπτωση να ξερεις οτι ενεχει κινδυνο αναπτυξης ασπεργιλλου , ακομα και αν δεν ειναι ορατος με γυμνο ματι

----------


## stefos

> Στέφανε, αυτό με το ξύσμα να το προσέξεις λίγο διότι τα περισσότερα πορτοκάλια είναι κερομένα....Επίσης εάν θες δοκίμασε στο σκέτο αυγό να πασπαλίσεις λίγο νίζερ, και πες μας για την αποδοχή....


Γιώργη την δοκιμή με το νιζερ πανω στο αυγο την είχα κάνει αλλά τίποτα . 
Το πορτοκαλι πριν το τριψω το πλένω και το κάνω σαπουναδα και καλό ξεβγαλμα .
Μέχρι τώρα οι μονές δυο αυγοτροφες που τρώγαν ηταν η indios και του geam που μου είχε δώσει έτοιμες αγοραστες . Ελα όμως που εγώ είχα λυσσαξει να φάνε σπιτική (ο jk φταίει , μας κακομαθει χαχαχα!!) έτσι σε αυτή βρήκα την λύση με την προσθήκη πορτοκαλιού !

----------


## jk21

ως προς τα πορτοκαλια στην αθηνα σπανια βρισκεις με κερι ,γιατι υπαρχει τροφοδοσια απο αργος και λακωνια φρεσκων στις λαικες .Στα μαρκετ ναι μπορει να συμβει και τα διακρινουμε απο τη χαρακτηριστικη γυαλαδα που εχουν εξωτερικα 

στα νορμαλ πορτοκαλια θελει ομως προσοχη το φυτοφαρμακο που τυχον εχει μεινει ,αν ειχαν ραντιστει .καλο πλυσιμο και σαπουνισμα μαζι ! δεν ειχα προβληματα στο παρελθον οταν εφτιαχνα συνταγες που εβαζα ,ομως αυτο δεν γενικευει την μη υπαρξη κινδυνου

Στις καρδερινες το πρωτο που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι να ταισουν σιγουρα τα μικρα οι γονεις και μετα ας κανουμε σωστη διατροφη σε εκεινα στην πορεια .Δυστυχως δεν δεχονται ολες τις συνταγες αυγοτροφης ,ομως την κρεμωδη  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*και αυτες  με τα λαχανικα  

*Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά**Αυγοτροφή λουτείνης**Αυγοτροφή για το βάψιμο της μάσκας της καρδερίνας*συνηθως τις αποδεχονται .Οχι παντα σε ολους 

Ετσι αν αποτυχει καθε προσπαθεια (συνηθως σε πουλια που εχουν συνηθισει ηδη απο μικρα καποια ετοιμη ) η ετοιμη ειναι αναγκαιος μονοδρομος !  ισως με δοκιμη ο συνδιασμος της τριμμενης με μια συνταγη τριμμενες μαζι σε μουλτι να εδινε αποτελεσμα που ειχε αποδοχη

----------

